# More Than 24 Million Fish to be Stocked in Ohio Waterways for 2012



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

The 2012 production season for the Division of Wildlifes six state fish hatcheries is off to a great start, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources Division of Wildlife.More...

More...


----------

